# Looking for apartment to rent in Mirdif Area, Ghoroob and Sharooq.



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, can anyone give me any contacts for renting a property in the Mirdif area. I have tried a couple of management offices but no luck. I currently work in MCC. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Pm me - my neighbour is an agent!


----------

